# Results on Green River drawing?



## joecoolives (Jun 17, 2009)

Feb 15 is the day.


----------



## Beerboater79 (Aug 4, 2013)

Can't wait! Hoping for luck, probably just another unsuccessful.


----------



## mcfarrel (Apr 1, 2006)

I've got my fingers crossed!


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

I paid the extra $$$ for priority placement; hope it works.



(Don't freak out, that was a joke)


----------



## beanack (Jun 20, 2008)

Had a large group put in for a specific June day MFS trip. I would guess 17 put in. All USUCCESSFULL


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Trying to stay positive. No permits yet but my hopes are high for my local trips. Come on good news!


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*took a peek*

Yea I know the Yampa results are posted on 2-15, still had to have a look, nothing yet. I bet I'm not the only person in America that did.


----------



## Beerboater79 (Aug 4, 2013)

I also was just looking no results yet


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

There's priority placement? How's that work? Extra names in the hat?


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

Where are you folks seeing the 15th? Recreation.gov says the 16th....


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

check midnight east coast time.


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

Deso 15th; Yampa/Lodore 16th


----------



## johnovice (Jul 17, 2009)

JustinJam said:


> There's priority placement? How's that work? Extra names in the hat?


All I know is I got an email from a US Park Service employee temporarily stationed in Nigeria who told me he could get me "priority placement" in the lottery through a special experimental program. It really was not a lot of money, and it was easy. He took care of it all; all he needed from me was my bank account number. I've got my fingers crossed.


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

Results for Deso up. Fuck rec.gov.


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

stuntsheriff said:


> Results for Deso up. Fuck rec.gov.


Yup


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

stuntsheriff said:


> Results for Deso up. Fuck rec.gov.


EASY!


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

Got a Deso May 2nd......how's that going to be?


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

GROH said:


> Got a Deso May 2nd......how's that going to be?


Throw an invite to me and i'll make it awesome!!!!!!


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

AndTheLab said:


> Throw an invite to me and i'll make it awesome!!!!!!


. Definitely a possibility! Just put in for it without thinking too much on dates, so how is it early may generally?


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

GROH said:


> Got a Deso May 2nd......how's that going to be?


Totally manageable, you should have a blast. Doesn't normally get big in there 'til late May or early June and none of the rapids are too much of an issue if you can handle Class III. Most get washed out. 

Just be prepared for hot or extremely cold. Seems like hypothermia is always a strong potential in Deso. 

Have fun, its a gorgeous canyon. 

Phillip


----------



## AndTheLab (Mar 19, 2006)

GROH said:


> . Definitely a possibility! Just put in for it without thinking too much on dates, so how is it early may generally?


Ive floated Deso in early May for the last 8 years i think, only missing once due to our 2nd daughter being born in April a couple years ago. Awesome time of year since no bugs and the water is usually rising. Weather is hit or miss but you usually get a few really nice days in.

I've got all gear that any trip would need plus some, a 16 footer, an easy going personality, and references!


----------



## GROH (Nov 10, 2013)

AndTheLab said:


> Ive floated Deso in early May for the last 8 years i think, only missing once due to our 2nd daughter being born in April a couple years ago. Awesome time of year since no bugs and the water is usually rising. Weather is hit or miss but you usually get a few really nice days in. I've got all gear that any trip would need plus some, a 16 footer, an easy going personality, and references!


 right on ill keep ya in mind AndTheLab. Come on Ladore/Yampa!


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

"We are sorry to inform you that you were not successful securing a reservation in the Desolation Gray Canyons of the Green River 2014 Lottery. Reservations are available now for you to make a reservation online in utilizing any remaining dates! "

Any information where the reservations are available online for me to make a reservation now utilizing any remaining dates for reservations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Deso 6/28


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Usually after March 15, when payment and confirmation are due. Check the site for those golden "A"s. Even close to launch dates, cancellations happen. Good luck to all.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

GROH said:


> Got a Deso May 2nd......how's that going to be?


We always do Deso in late April/earlyMay. No bugs. We'd rather be cold than bitten. Most of our trips have had pleasant weather with a little cold & wet mixed in. Last year the water was fairly low in early May. Rapids were fine, but lack of current made for a bit more work on the oars. Put-in was a little tricky with the low water, but not bad. Have fun.


----------



## 2tomcat2 (May 27, 2012)

Had snow on the rim a couple of mornings, frost, rain, lots of wild flowers and unusual solitude.


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

GROH said:


> . Definitely a possibility! Just put in for it without thinking too much on dates, so how is it early may generally?


I've heard the bugs don't come out until the high water is gone. 
I did it last year June 9 12,000 CFS it was just about peek. No Bugs. All Fun


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Finally pulled one, granted its late season (Sept 10th), but should be mild weather and no bugs...


----------



## hkydef (Jun 7, 2006)

Denied for Deso/Gray. Still waiting for Lodore. Should have purchased the priority service previously mentioned. They can have my bank account.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Does rec.gov not like smart phones? I can't log in and anticipation is killing me.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Works now. Got burned. I too must be content with a MFS permit.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I missed on 8 permits apps, gray/deso included, down to Dino now.


----------



## Osprey (May 26, 2006)

Dino is up.


----------



## JustinJam (Mar 18, 2009)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## mountaindad (Mar 19, 2013)

Random algorithm just did not see fit to pick me. Gotta be content with the snake in July!


----------



## mts3212 (Aug 25, 2013)

mountaindad said:


> Random algorithm just did not see fit to pick me. Gotta be content with the snake in July!


Same here. Wife and I skunked on lodore, deso, and 4 rivers. Fortunately going on snake in July due to one successful friend.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

No love for yampa or green for me. . Looks like its a Main Salmon trip for us.


----------



## BlueTurf (Mar 9, 2013)

No love here either.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*Deso in August*

Pulled a permit for early August. My wife and I might be looking for another raft. Any interest?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

I have no plans for August so I would like to join you. I have raft, any gear you would want me to bring, knowledge of the river, a good attitude but best of all I'm a *good* cook. Contact me at my e-mail for more info. 

[email protected]


----------



## the_dude (May 31, 2006)

Missed out on dinosaur and gates. Scores on deso gray but same launch date as my MFS permit.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

the_dude said:


> Missed out on dinosaur and gates. Scores on deso gray but same launch date as my MFS permit.


Bummer to have to choose, but beats beggin' for invites


----------



## TimEubanks (Apr 8, 2010)

Buddy of mine (not a buzz buzzard) got a July 6 launch for Ladore. Hoping for an invite since I told him to go for it and have a raft to haul stuff.


----------



## flat_side_down (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow, got gates of ladore for Aug 5. Really hadn't planned much before. Lots of other river experience. What's this I hear about bugs? If travelling from canada would like to make a bit longer, is it possible to turn it into more of a 7-10 day trip?


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

You could stretch it out pretty easy- float the A, B, C sections down from the Flaming Gorge Dam. Fantastic fishing (although a bit crowded) through the A and B sections. Pretty easy to add 3-4 days above the Lodore putin.

Gladly show ya the way..


----------



## stuntsheriff (Jun 3, 2009)

It's L O D O R E. Lodore.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 1, 2010)

flat_side_down said:


> Wow, got gates of ladore for Aug 5. Really hadn't planned much before. Lots of other river experience. What's this I hear about bugs? If traveling from Canada would like to make a bit longer, is it possible to turn it into more of a 7-10 day trip?


Ladore is not bad for bugs any time of year. The float from Flaming Gorge to the Ladore put in is great fishing through A,B and C sections. Three days of fun, A section is 7 miles, no camping. B section is reserved camping . C is camp where ever sort of. Not many people after A section. No permit to float needed. All fishing, no real rapids and sometimes great wild life viewing. If you don't mind rigging twice there are other options. E-mail me at [email protected] if you want more info.

Scott


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

*Lodore*

We regret to inform you that you were unsuccessful in your recent application for a boating permit for a multi-day river trip within Dinosaur National Monument.


----------



## milehighassassin (Jul 6, 2005)

Swing and a miss for me.


----------



## 1010 (Apr 3, 2010)

Successful on June 8th. Wonder what the bug situation will be.


----------



## wyosam (May 31, 2006)

stuntsheriff said:


> It's L O D O R E. Lodore.


In all fairness, it is misspelled on a highway sign near the Putin, too.


----------



## ENDOMADNESS (Jun 21, 2005)

My wife it Deso for June 23rd...nice


----------



## CWorthy (Jun 22, 2005)

wyosam said:


> In all fairness, it is misspelled on a highway sign near the Putin, too.


It used to be misspelled, but when we ran Gates last Summer, we noticed they had corrected the sign on the highway to Lodore 

P.S. Glad I scored a Grand permit last year for this coming May because this new permit system sounds very aggravating! I am not looking forward to next year's permit season (ugh)!


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

Anybody had any extra spots for a raft or kayak ?? Let me know
I got skunked on Dino and San Juan.


----------

